# Thats it I give up NO MORE WATER CHANGES!!!!!!



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

Only kidding This is my build thread for my new drip system I installed last night. I will be dripping 1GPH , total cost for build was about $80.00 Below is all of the parts except for the filter housing which I had already mounted to the wall; and the pressure regulator I forgot to buy at the time of the picture.

3 Stage *Chloramine * filter kit 48.00
25PSI Pressure regulator 9.00
4X .5GP Drip Emitters 4.00
Filter Houseing (already owned) 0.00
PVC and Tubbing 22.00









Lucky I already had the houses water line plumbed to my tank, I used this for my semi automatic water change system; described in another post. I decided to leave this system in place, in case I needed to do an large water change for some reason. 









The 3 stage filter is a "1 micron sediment filter" and Stage 2 & 3 Chloramine filter. I left the two horizontal DI containers in place, to add additional filtration, such as crushed coral "Buffering"; or an ammonia removal agent. 









Here is the Over flow from the sump, I have this set at about 50% of the sumps capacity. This should give me enough water during a power outage, to restart the pump with out it running dry. I have not done a test run yet to see what exactly happens during a outage, but thats planned for this weekend. However I have also installed a ball valve so that if I am home during the power outage I can kept it from draining.









This is an overview of the Tank's plumbing, 2" drain to the sump, 1" tank drain for large water changes; and the drain for the drip system. 










The above drain lines above all drain to this floor drain along with my washing machine.










Thanks for watching.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok my head is spinning. That's a very impressive setup.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool set up. So the subject of the thread should actually have been "Constant Water Changes" only you don't have to do any of the work. LOL :-D


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

How's this working so far?


----------



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

rsheets said:


> How's this working so far?



Been working well haven't looked back. Its actually been a saving grace, My water pump failed so I had to setup emergence in tank filtration. this has helped combat the lower filtration capacity.


----------

